# LS joint placement help



## AfleetAlex (Jun 14, 2010)

Anyone?


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

The first horse, while having his LS in the right place, is a bit long backed over all. The second horse may be correct, but with a ssaddle on, it is hard to tell, His neck appears to have a somewhat low set and that is not so good for jumping. 

The third horse has a long back and his LS is placed too far back. He also has a low neck set even though his head is raised high for this photo. His gaskins are a bit long and his hind leg is over angulated. He lacks bone and is long in the pasterns. 

The last horse has the strongest BACK and COUPLING of the all though his LS is the furthest back in this group of photos. He has a nice hind leg but appears a bit pigeon breasted and may have a low angle to his humorus and insufficient shoulder to get his knees up over fences. He is worth a look as are #1 and #2.


----------



## AfleetAlex (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's some good pictures of the first horse jumping.


----------



## AfleetAlex (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's the second one free jumping for the first time.


----------



## AfleetAlex (Jun 14, 2010)

Finally the last horse jumping.


----------

